# fiocchi dakota country shells



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

saw some shells that I had never seen before in a runnings store. they were fiocci but in a blue box and were called Dakota country with the fiocchi name but cant seem to find them anywhere but there. has anyone else seen these in stores? they only had 5 shot from what I could tell and they were priced at 8 something a box. :roll:


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

thorpebe said:


> saw some shells that I had never seen before in a runnings store. they were fiocci but in a blue box and were called Dakota country with the fiocchi name but cant seem to find them anywhere but there. has anyone else seen these in stores? they only had 5 shot from what I could tell and they were priced at 8 something a box. :roll:


The Dakota County Pheasant shells were made by Fiocci specifically for the Runnings stores. They are #5 shot low base shells. Our store had them on sale for $7.49 a box.


----------

